# BANNED!!!!! (Not in this church) *yoga spinoff*



## CatSuga (Apr 23, 2005)

What are some things that are banned/taboo/not allowed in your church?

Worldly things banned by the Holiness Church (Shelby County, AL): dancing, card playing, wearing natural hair, woman on top, lip gloss, pants, thongs, bright colored cars, no radio on sunday, baby showers for unwed mothers, parties, selling/fundrasing, red fingernal polish, Halloween

Yall, I almost DIED when I heard about the lip gloss banning. 
The belief is that lip gloss makes your lips look too sexual and when men look at your thick, bright, shiny, luciously wet lips..........it brings about lustful thoughts of the female giving him oral sex. Lip gloss is a tool of Jezebel to lead men astray and causes young girls to become victims of sexual harrassment.
Another thing that is banned in the Holiness church and most Baptist churches is women sitting on the front pews of the church; that is VERY distracting to the pastor and deacons.
Also the issue of dancing didn't sit too well with me. Alot of Christians don't go to clubs so as an alternative some Christain youth groups (in AL) are promoting "Christian Salsa Night".  You come eat, pray, and dance at the church.    It sounds all good and clean to me. Yet, some people believe that this activity is sinful, simply because it is dancing. 

Anway, these are just some of the things that are banned in my family's churches. Do you think there is any basis for any of these rules?


----------



## Blossssom (Apr 23, 2005)

Natural HAIR?  Tell me you're joking!  LOL!


----------



## CatSuga (Apr 23, 2005)

Blossssom said:
			
		

> Natural HAIR?  Tell me you're joking!  LOL!



DON'T GET ME STARTED UP IN HURRRR! 

The reason being behind the banning of natural hair is because (this is the belief of the Holiness church and *some* Christians) wearing natural hair is cleaving to things that are "Afrocentric".
Christians are not endulge in Afrocentric things: hair, dress, funiture, names, because the majority of African culture is pagan and Christianity delivered us from the uncivilized ways of the "bush".  Women in the Holiness church were asked to stop wearing Afrocentric dresses to church because it was considered pagan dress and deemed disrespectful in the House of the Lord.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Apr 23, 2005)

I am stunned on the natural hair thing too! This is the hair that we are born with right??


----------



## Blossssom (Apr 23, 2005)

dontspeakdefeat said:
			
		

> I am stunned on the natural hair thing too! This is the hair that we are born with right??



LOL!  

Boy, that sure is teaching our young girls a lot of SELF-HATE!


----------



## CatSuga (Apr 23, 2005)

dontspeakdefeat said:
			
		

> This is the hair that we are born with right??



According to some black folk (and their churchs) our hair is supposed to be a curse.  They interpreted that out of Gen. 9:20-27 too.


----------



## KaiT (Apr 23, 2005)

I grew up in an independent baptist church...and alot of things were frowned on including alot of things you said...it was like if you played cards and they weren't a deck of old maid...then you were going to hell. Then the old maid cards became an issue..lol..so that shows you everything was scrutinized. Also, women were not to wear pants nor shorts..only culottes. Like if you saw a classmate or church member in jeans, the next day that was HOT gossip among your friends and mates. One time, my mom invited our neighbor to church with her and they saw she had on pants...they almost broke their necks trying to get to her to tell her that "she was not welcome in her attire and that it was inappropriate". Your hair was your glory and women with short hair was frowned upon. No dancing, no parties (if you wanted a get together, it's called a fellowship---and that consisted of basically finger food and everyone sitting around and listen to the co-pastor/principal tell stale jokes  ), no red polish or lipstick (this was considered a sign of a harlot), oh my goodness the list can go on. And yes on Sunday...all we could do is go to church in the morning, come home eat , take a nap and go to church again and then come home and get ready for your next day. NO radio..etc. But once we moved from this placed and onto a Southern Baptist church things changed...I saw people in the church with jeans and polos...I thought I was going to have a heart attack. I personally don't agree with alot of the things I initially grew up with now, because I feel that alot of things were overboard...wait, I'll finish this in a bit...I gotta run


----------



## hottopic (Apr 23, 2005)

I was reading the list too and stopped at natural hair. That on just did not make any sense to me, but ok. That is band by man or the chruch not the book. He know who we are and no man is our judge. But sure is funny though


----------



## AngelicRose07 (Apr 23, 2005)

if god didnt want us to have kinky hair, he wouldnt of given it to us, thats crazy. that would seriously lead me away fromt hat church. seems like a form of racism to me


----------



## Sweet_Ambrosia (Apr 23, 2005)

CatSuga said:
			
		

> Worldly things banned by the Holiness Church (Shelby County, AL): dancing, card playing, wearing natural hair, woman on top, lip gloss, pants, thongs, bright colored cars, no radio on sunday, baby showers for unwed mothers, parties, selling/fundrasing, red fingernal polish, Halloween




*Some of these rules are a bit Extreme. It's 2005 & some churches actually live by these rules,their lives must be grand!   

It sounds more like man made rules, not actually references from the Bible, then again some people misinterpret the Bible way too often.

This "Holiness Church" doesnt seem like a Church at all, its like their saying follow these rules or else your not welcomed here, its almost judgmental it is to a certain extent.
*


----------



## AngelicRose07 (Apr 23, 2005)

i just saw the "woman on top" thing

uh...whats that about?


----------



## JenJen2721 (Apr 23, 2005)

I wish I could find more Christian women that wore their hair natural.   No offense to anyone, but it seems like a lot of natural women (not all) are into their own "spirtuality".


----------



## CatSuga (Apr 23, 2005)

weaveitup said:
			
		

> i just saw the "woman on top" thing
> 
> uh...whats that about?




Certain levels of sexual freakyness must be avoided; banned along with oral sex.


----------



## BLESSED1 (Apr 23, 2005)

JenJen2721 said:
			
		

> I wish I could find more Christian women that wore their hair natural.   No offense to anyone, but it seems like a lot of natural women (not all) are into their own "spirtuality".



not this one babe


----------



## Blossssom (Apr 23, 2005)

weaveitup said:
			
		

> i just saw the "woman on top" thing
> 
> uh...whats that about?



A lot of "orthodox" Christians believe sex is for procreation only.

The only acceptable position is "missionary".  I wonder why they call it that, huh?

Heehee


----------



## JenJen2721 (Apr 23, 2005)

BLESSED1 said:
			
		

> not this one babe



Praise the Lord!!!


----------



## InsertCleverNameHere (Apr 23, 2005)

A friend of mine came from a Holiness church...she happens to be from Alabama too, but B'ham. Although she was very religious/spiritual, she didn't take it that far. I don't know though since we were in college and church was far far far away, lol! She did wear skirts daily though as per her religion.


----------



## JuJuBoo (Apr 23, 2005)

Blossssom said:
			
		

> A lot of "orthodox" Christians believe sex is for procreation only.
> 
> The only acceptable position is "missionary".  I wonder why they call it that, huh?
> 
> Heehee




I'll never understand how Christian's could say sex is for procration only. They must *COMPLETELY* skip over the Song of Solomon. Either that or ignore it.


----------



## AngelicRose07 (Apr 23, 2005)

where is the song of solomon? im interested in reading it


----------



## hairmaster (Apr 23, 2005)

penticastal? woman are not allowed to were pants or cut their hair.


----------



## Blossssom (Apr 23, 2005)

JuJuBoo said:
			
		

> I'll never understand how Christian's could say sex is for procration only. They must *COMPLETELY* skip over the Song of Solomon. Either that or ignore it.



I wouldn't pay attention to anything Solomon said.  He was an idol worshipper.  Don't listen to him.

Solomon allowed women to overtake his love for God and for that reason he FELL!


----------



## Blossssom (Apr 23, 2005)

hairmaster said:
			
		

> penticastal? woman are not allowed to were pants or cut their hair.



Um hmmm... I think I mentioned this before (not today) but my deceased uncle ran a Penecostal church and all the women had long, beautiful hair.

Growing up, we visited that church often and whenever my dad said we were going, the first thing that came to my mind was those ladies' hair!

Long, thick and beautiful!


----------



## Blossssom (Apr 23, 2005)

weaveitup said:
			
		

> where is the song of solomon? im interested in reading it



I think it's after Proverbs... 

Solomon even played the COLOR card in the Songs of Solomon.  Again, don't listen to him.  God disowned Solomon when he turned his back on Him!

Big mistake!


----------



## CatSuga (Apr 23, 2005)

Blossssom said:
			
		

> I wouldn't pay attention to anything Solomon said.  He was an idol worshipper.  Don't listen to him.
> 
> Solomon allowed women to overtake his love for God and for that reason he FELL!



Girl.......you bout to start sumthan' up in here.


----------



## Blossssom (Apr 24, 2005)

CatSuga said:
			
		

> Girl.......you bout to start sumthan' up in here.



It's TRUE!  LOL!


----------



## JenJen2721 (Apr 24, 2005)

Blossssom said:
			
		

> I think it's after Proverbs...
> 
> Solomon even played the COLOR card in the Songs of Solomon.  Again, don't listen to him.  God disowned Solomon when he turned his back on Him!
> 
> Big mistake!



Blossom, 

Are you a Christian?


----------



## good2uuuu (Apr 24, 2005)

Wow. The woman on top thing is interesting. I just want to know who is keeping tabs on this.


----------



## Blossssom (Apr 24, 2005)

JenJen2721 said:
			
		

> Blossom,
> 
> Are you a Christian?



I claimed to be years ago, but then realized the truth... that I wasn't


----------



## good2uuuu (Apr 24, 2005)

Blossssom said:
			
		

> I think it's after Proverbs...
> 
> Solomon even played the COLOR card in the Songs of Solomon. Again, don't listen to him. God disowned Solomon when he turned his back on Him!
> 
> Big mistake!


 
I have to disagree with you here Blossom.  Yes, Solomon did let his wisdom draw him away from God, but in the end, he came full circle. If you read Ecclesiaties, you will find that after all those years, Solomon realised the errors of his ways and imparts wonderful words of wisdom and warning not to follow the same path. The only way God would have disowned him is if he were not repentant, and he was repentant.   Plus look at David, Solomons father. He was a murderer and adulterer, but God still called him a man after His own heart because of the spiritual growth and ultimate total committment to his God.   We can't throw out certain books of the Bible because the authors were sinful human beings who made mistakes and fell. They got up again.


----------



## Blossssom (Apr 24, 2005)

good2uuuu said:
			
		

> I have to disagree with you here Blossom.  Yes, Solomon did let his wisdom draw him away from God, but in the end, he came full circle. If you read Ecclesiaties, you will find that after all those years, Solomon realised the errors of his ways and imparts wonderful words of wisdom and warning not to follow the same path. The only way God would have disowned him is if he were not repentant, and he was repentant.   Plus look at David, Solomons father. He was a murderer and adulterer, but God still called him a man after His own heart because of the spiritual growth and ultimate total committment to his God.   We can't throw out certain books of the Bible because the authors were sinful human beings who made mistakes and fell. They got up again.



You could be right.  I would have to re-read Ecclesiates again to be sure but for now, I'll take your word on it.

I still struggle with David being a man after "God's own heart"... HOW?  

A murderer, adulterer, *peeping Tom*?  Most people aren't that today!

I can't see it.


----------



## good2uuuu (Apr 24, 2005)

Blossssom said:
			
		

> You could be right. I would have to re-read Ecclesiates again to be sure but for now, I'll take your word on it.
> 
> I still struggle with David being a man after "God's own heart"... HOW?
> 
> ...


 
Hard to believe. I know. But God looks at the whole picture, not just the moments where we allow human nature to overtake us.  David is just a perfect example of how we can mess up badly, really badly, but once our errors are brought to our attention and we repent and re-commit to God, then great things can happen for us.  Remember Davids turning point was when after the incedent with Bathsheba the prophet Nathan came to him and revealed waht he had done. David repented on the spot when he saw what he had done. He still had a price to pay, but in the end he did honor God.


----------



## Enchantmt (Apr 24, 2005)

II Timothy 3:16 All scripture is given by inspiration of God, and is profitable for doctrine, for reproof, for correction, for instruction in righteousness.

If its in the bible its there for a reason. Solomon was the one chosen to build Gods temple and is the one who asked God for wisdom. God rewarded him with wisdom and material wealth. Solomon did fall in his old age, and his life serves as an example of what can happen to someone, to anyone, no matter how close they were to the will of God. God, all knowing, knew from the beginning what Solomon would do, just as he knows what we will do. No man is perfect, thats why we worship God, not man. 

 To listen to people today you would think that all people did was stay on their knees worshiping God and herding sheep. Books like the Song of Solomon celebrates the relationship of a man and a woman and also gives a glimpse into the other facets of Solomons life. Its a very entertaining read. 

Back on topic: The list of things you mentioned sounds very legalistic to me and we have been freed from this type of bondage. We need balance in all things. The old testament scripture in the bible referring to apparel basically said women should not dress like men nor men like women. Neither sex wore pants, everyone wore robes, as pants were not part of their dress at that time. I basically believe it is a cultural thing. In our culture pants do not signify you are male, although once it could have, which is where those stipulations probably came from. That is also old testament, and we are not held to the strict letter of the old testament law. New testament: I also want women to dress modestly, with decency and propriety, not with braided hair or gold or pearls or expensive clothes, but with good deeds, appropriate for women who profess to worship God. (NIV, 1 Timothy 2:9-10)

Your beauty should not come from outward adornment, such as braided hair and the wearing of gold jewelry and fine clothes. Instead, it should be that of your inner self, the unfading beauty of a gentle and quiet spirit, which is of great worth in God's sight. For this is the way the holy women of the past who put their hope in God used to make themselves beautiful. (NIV, 1 Peter 3:2-5)

This doesnt mean you cannot wear jewelry or expensive clothes, just that you should know where your true beauty lies, and it is not in your outward appearance, but you inner deeds and spirit. You need to be beautiful inside.


If you are being led by God to modify your behavior or dress do so. You dont need a list of rules and regulations for every little thing. God DOES provide individual guidance. 


Lets keep this topic civil ladies.


----------



## Enchantmt (Apr 24, 2005)

good2uuuu said:
			
		

> I have to disagree with you here Blossom.  Yes, Solomon did let his wisdom draw him away from God, but in the end, he came full circle. If you read Ecclesiaties, you will find that after all those years, Solomon realised the errors of his ways and imparts wonderful words of wisdom and warning not to follow the same path. The only way God would have disowned him is if he were not repentant, and he was repentant.   Plus look at David, Solomons father. He was a murderer and adulterer, but God still called him a man after His own heart because of the spiritual growth and ultimate total committment to his God.   We can't throw out certain books of the Bible because the authors were sinful human beings who made mistakes and fell. They got up again.



 True


----------



## Enchantmt (Apr 24, 2005)

good2uuuu said:
			
		

> Hard to believe. I know. But God looks at the whole picture, not just the moments where we allow human nature to overtake us.  David is just a perfect example of how we can mess up badly, really badly, but once our errors are brought to our attention and we repent and re-commit to God, then great things can happen for us.  Remember Davids turning point was when after the incedent with Bathsheba the prophet Nathan came to him and revealed waht he had done. David repented on the spot when he saw what he had done. He still had a price to pay, but in the end he did honor God.




Thank You!!


----------



## Blossssom (Apr 24, 2005)

Enchantmt said:
			
		

> True



I didn't come in here to argue.  In fact, I'm not supposed to be on the Christian thread anyway.

But I will say this, mistakes are when you know something is wrong and do it regardless of that knowledge.

And sure, David got up again, but I still struggle with how can he be a man after "God's own heart" but yet lusts after a woman not his own?

Where's the mistake in that?  Taking also in account that the Bible is highly symbolic.

I understand Good2U's points, though, and they are good


----------



## JenJen2721 (Apr 24, 2005)

Blossssom said:
			
		

> I didn't come in here to argue.  In fact, I'm not supposed to be on the Christian thread anyway.
> 
> But I will say this, mistakes are when you know something is wrong and do it regardless of that knowledge.
> 
> ...



David was still made of flesh and blood and the flesh is weak.  Christians struggle with the flesh everyday.  We are still after "God's own heart".


----------



## Blossssom (Apr 24, 2005)

JenJen2721 said:
			
		

> David was still made of flesh and blood and the flesh is weak.  Christians struggle with the flesh everyday.  We are still after "God's own heart".



Okay... I'm not a Christian, but yet I don't struggle with sex.  I haven't had sex in I don't know WHEN!

It's been a very long time.  And it's not because I'm religious or anything, but because I can't find anyone worthy of my body or my time.

I just don't understand why Christians struggle so much with sex!  

David was a greedy man.  More money, more gold, more women, more everything.  He knew what he was doing was wrong and did it anyway, thinking it would go un-noticed.

Foolish him.  I simply will never understand how people allow their bodies to control their MINDS, opposed to the other way around.  It's all about choice, you know?


----------



## JenJen2721 (Apr 24, 2005)

Blossssom said:
			
		

> Okay... I'm not a Christian, but yet I don't struggle with sex.  I haven't had sex in I don't know WHEN!
> 
> It's been a very long time.  And it's not because I'm religious or anything, but because I can't find anyone worthy of my body or my time.
> 
> ...



Just because you don't struggle with sex, doesn't mean you don't have any struggles.  You're still a human being right?  Do you do everything right? Never do anything wrong?


----------



## Blossssom (Apr 24, 2005)

JenJen2721 said:
			
		

> Just because you don't struggle with sex, doesn't mean you don't have any struggles.  You're still a human being right?  Do you do everything right? Never do anything wrong?



No, that's not true.  I struggle with having to go to work every day, when I did work.

I struggle with having to go to school twice a week, but I'm almost through.  But then I'll have to WORK again.

I struggle not to blow my horn at people in my way while driving.

Yea, I struggle, too... we all do...


----------



## JenJen2721 (Apr 24, 2005)

BTW, are you dating someone right now???  Sometimes you don't think about sex if you're not in a close situation with someone of the opposite sex and if you are dating someone and refraining, perhaps you can offer some positive comments on the celibacy thread. 

Seriously...I didn't think about sex at all until I started dating someone seriously.  If I was just single, I didn't think about sex at all.


----------



## JenJen2721 (Apr 24, 2005)

Blossssom said:
			
		

> No, that's not true.  I struggle with having to go to work every day, when I did work.
> 
> I struggle with having to go to school twice a week, but I'm almost through.  But then I'll have to WORK again.
> 
> ...



Exactly...

Road rage is a struggle with the flesh, imho.  You may see it differently.


----------



## Honeyhips (Apr 24, 2005)

now that is funny.  alot of the rules have me at wow. I have no words. 





			
				good2uuuu said:
			
		

> Wow. The woman on top thing is interesting. I just want to know who is keeping tabs on this.


----------



## sbg4evr (Apr 24, 2005)

JenJen2721 said:
			
		

> I wish I could find more Christian women that wore their hair natural.  No offense to anyone, but it seems like a lot of natural women (not all) are into their own "spirtuality".


 
That is definitely not me.   My hair does not define me, my beliefs do.


----------



## JenJen2721 (Apr 24, 2005)

sbg4evr said:
			
		

> That is definitely not me.   My hair does not define me, my beliefs do.



Yep!!!


----------



## TrustMeLove (Apr 24, 2005)

Im a member of a holiness church well a pentecostal church which is like a holiness church.

And for us..you can wear your natural, even though most people are pressed or relaxed, but no one looks down on it. I guess we break the rules anyways because we now have a woman pastor.


----------



## JuJuBoo (Apr 24, 2005)

Blossssom said:
			
		

> David was a greedy man.  More money, more gold, more women, more everything.  He knew what he was doing was wrong and did it anyway, thinking it would go un-noticed.






And where is THAT in the Bible?!  Are you kidding me? 

You're just saying stuff to get a rise. I'm not even going to respond to that. 




*HA!*


----------



## Blossssom (Apr 24, 2005)

JuJuBoo said:
			
		

> And where is THAT in the Bible?!  Are you kidding me?
> 
> You're just saying stuff to get a rise. I'm not even going to respond to that.
> 
> ...



Um no... read it for yourself.  I don't make up stuff when it comes to the Bible... in fact, I don't make up anything!  LOL!


----------



## aquarian1252004 (Apr 24, 2005)

hottopic said:
			
		

> I was reading the list too and stopped at natural hair. That on just did not make any sense to me, but ok. That is band by man or the chruch not the book. He know who we are and no man is our judge. But sure is funny though




How could it be a curse when the new testament states that Jesus had "hair like wool" so I guess he was cursed then too ?


----------



## Blossssom (Apr 24, 2005)

aquarian1252004 said:
			
		

> How could it be a curse when the new testament states that Jesus had "hair like wool" so I guess he was cursed then too ?



Whose natural hair are they talking about anyway?  Black people's?  Black/white people's?  Black/Latino or Black/Asian people's?  How about non-black people, period?  Can they wear their hair "natural"?

Better yet, to really simplify it, what hair type of natural hair is banned?  Can you wear your hair natural if you are a "1" or a "2"?  How about "3"?  See...

I wouldn't step foot in that church if I was a "1" or an "11"!


----------



## JuJuBoo (Apr 24, 2005)

Blossssom said:
			
		

> Um no... read it for yourself.  I don't make up stuff when it comes to the Bible... in fact, I don't make up anything!  LOL!



VERSES please!!  I'm dying to know what you're using to support your stance!


----------



## Blossssom (Apr 24, 2005)

JuJuBoo said:
			
		

> VERSES please!!  I'm dying to know what you're using to support your stance!



The Word almighty!  

I'll try and look them up this week, if someone doesn't beat me to the task.


----------



## JuJuBoo (Apr 24, 2005)

Blossssom said:
			
		

> The Word almighty!
> 
> I'll try and look them up this week, if someone doesn't beat me to the task.



I eagerly await.....


----------



## InsertCleverNameHere (Apr 24, 2005)

I just thought of something...if the women can't wear their hair natural because in Africa, they weren't practicing Christianity and they want to separate themselves from that...what if an Asian person from a historically Buddhist place was apart of the congregation? Would they have to get a curly perm to separate themselves from their non-Christian culture? lol!


----------



## NewlyNature12 (Apr 24, 2005)

JuJuBoo said:
			
		

> I eagerly await.....



JuJu 
I'm by no means a Bible scholar, but I know that David had multiple wives all the same time.  I remember the story of him lusting after Bathsheba (sp?) who was a married woman and he even had her husband killed because he wanted her for himself.  That's just one example though.  I'll try to look it up for you


----------



## mkh_77 (Apr 24, 2005)

I'm still stuck on the "no natural hair" thing.  I am a Christian, Religion was one of my majors in college, and I attend church every Sunday with my family of my own volition.  I don't think having natural hair prevents me from being close to God in any way, nor do I think having natural hair is something to be ashamed of.  God made me this way, in his image, and for a reason.  I think we should all remember that religion is a man-made institution, and in its best form was created to glorify God, but because it is man-made, men do get carried away and having a sense of power does strange things to people.  I think those rules listed are a good example of those strange things that occur from having a sense of power over others.

And, as far as the mentions of Solomon and David--maybe God used them as an example of the changes he can make in people's lives.  They were people dealing with temptations that are not uncommon now, and while they lived lives that weren't in accordance with what God would want for us, He showed us through their lives that even the most revered individual (as far as their society at that time) is the same to Him as the most common sinner.  They did their thing, reaped the consequences of their actions, and through free will turned their lives back over to God.


----------



## Blossssom (Apr 24, 2005)

mkh_77 said:
			
		

> And, as far as the mentions of Solomon and David--maybe God used them as an example of the changes he can make in people's lives.  They were people dealing with temptations that are not uncommon now, and while they lived lives that weren't in accordance with what God would want for us, He showed us through their lives that even the most revered individual (as far as their society at that time) is the same to Him as the most common sinner.  They did their thing, reaped the consequences of their actions, and through free will turned their lives back over to God.



Um hmmm... agreed.  Someone pointed that out to me a few posts back and I could understand that being the case.

We can learn from the bad choices of others and the repercussions.


----------



## JuJuBoo (Apr 24, 2005)

Camille429 said:
			
		

> JuJu
> I'm by no means a Bible scholar, but I know that David had multiple wives all the same time.  I remember the story of him lusting after Bathsheba (sp?) who was a married woman and he even had her husband killed because he wanted her for himself.  That's just one example though.  I'll try to look it up for you



oh no DOUBT! David did WRONG! *WROOONG!!!* 

But he still DID repent and went after God with everything he had. David had a FIRM understand of who God was, and who HE (David) was in the eyes of God. For THAT reason, I believe David was called "a man after God's own heart." He understood who God was, and TRUST when he released the height of his sin, he REPENTED!


----------



## Blossssom (Apr 24, 2005)

JuJuBoo said:
			
		

> oh no DOUBT! David did WRONG! *WROOONG!!!*
> 
> But he still DID repent and went after God with everything he had. David had a FIRM understand of who God was, and who HE (David) was in the eyes of God. For THAT reason, I believe David was called "a man after God's own heart." He understood who God was, and TRUST when he released the height of his sin, he REPENTED!



I still cry over what happened to poor Uriah... if only he had gone home and slept with his wife, none of this would have happened *sniff*


----------



## PretteePlease (Apr 25, 2005)

CatSuga said:
			
		

> What are some things that are banned/taboo/not allowed in your church?
> 
> Worldly things banned by the Holiness Church (Shelby County, AL): dancing, card playing, wearing natural hair, woman on top, lip gloss, pants, thongs, bright colored cars, no radio on sunday, baby showers for unwed mothers, parties, selling/fundrasing, red fingernal polish, Halloween


dancing: eccl 3:4, Matt 11:17, Matt 14:6 Ex 32:19 Ps30:11, psalms 149:3, 2 Samuel 16:14 Davids dancing before the Lord was a form of praise there are more i'm moving on though

-the issue is not with the dance but with the intent of the dancer

natural hair: its God given, God tries the heart, if holding on to natural hair is being afrocentric so is holding on to our black sin so we should bleach it, werent the Europeans pagans b4 they found about Jesus

woman on top: Hebrews 13:4 Marriage is honourable among all and the bed undefiled: but whoremongers and adulterers God will judge.

I take this to mean sex among the married is right with God is right from the front back sideways whatever.  Sex outside of marriage front back sideways is sinful and will be judged. it never says that sex is for baby making only. i feel like sex between the married is a Gift from God if not why would it be so pleasurable? 

pants: Deut 22:5 women shall not wear that which pertaineth unto a man, neither shall a man put on a woman's garment:for all that do so are a abomination unto ther Lord thy God; I dont see pants mentioned 2tim 2:9 women are to wear modest apparel; pants are not mentioned
the bible says dont wear clothes meant for men. women wearing pants made for women are wearing womens apparel, men werent wearing pants then anyways folks were basically wearing dresses i mean there were no splits between the legs so call it a dress a tunic or whatever it wasnt pants 

thongs: people were girding themselves in them days and from what i have seen as far as historical dress when Jesus did the foot washing he was girded in a towel. now the way it is shown in many pics it looks like a thong to me!!! cant believe everything in pics but this is just an example
-why is a church preacher or anyone concerned with whats up my butt? tell me a bible reference to thongs and i will reconsider

bright colored cars why are any cars allowed Jesus strolled in on a wild donkey they should sell all of the cars and get Jackasses

selling/fundraisers: Matt 21:12 i dont mind this being banned in the sanctuary remember jesus threw out the money changers i dont think its wrong to fundraise for the church though, the sanctuary is supposed to be a Holy palce for worship

no radio on sunday: first of all sunday has no significance as far as holy days the sabboth is from friday evening when it gets dark to saturday evening when it gets dark. why limit it to the radio i say they should include all technology and electricity including cars oh no stove or microwave either

i'm exhausted i'll leave the rest alone

i'm not a member at the church i attend so i'm not sure about things banned but i don know they had an announcement from the health ministry "Natural body vs Modern body" pastor said after that announcement that he needed a rating g pg pg13 or r before they came up in there showin their natural bodies or modern bodies LOL

---i was typing fast so if any of my scriptural references are wrong please correct me


----------



## Keike (Apr 25, 2005)

So I guess the men are wearing conks or jheri curls?  Or does the natural hair thing only affect the women?


----------



## AngelicRose07 (Apr 25, 2005)

nice post!


----------



## JuJuBoo (Apr 25, 2005)

Keike said:
			
		

> So I guess the men are wearing *conks or jheri curls*?  Or does the natural hair thing only affect the women?



Good Moses.....Now *that's gotta* be a sin!


----------



## Blossssom (Apr 25, 2005)

Keike said:
			
		

> So I guess the men are wearing conks or jheri curls?  Or does the natural hair thing only affect the women?



That's a very good question... can men wear their hair "natural"?


----------



## Bublnbrnsuga (Apr 25, 2005)

Christians who are in these 'holiness' churches who have all of these rules and regulations need to worry about their spirit man rather than the physical man. Doesn't the Word tell us that we are not saved by our works nor can we enter heaven by our works? Making sure you don't have on nail polish, dangling earrings, pants. skirts that are not below the knees,etc,etc sounds like works to me!!

If you are a part of the a holiness church (aren't all churches (Christian) churces supposed to be holy?) don't be offended. I grew up in a 'sanctified,tongue talking' church that had all of these rules and most of the folks were just as hateful as they could be, yet, they had on skirts to their ankles as a symbol of their 'holiness'


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Apr 25, 2005)

Hi Catsuga,

   I don't know Holiness Churches but the Mennonites, Amish, River Brethern, Old Believers and many other plain and conservative churches have specified restrictions.  I think the intent from what they taught me was looking at what was the general intent in society for particular actions, dress or behavior.  Like the Amish wear no mustaches because when They were struggling to maintain their passifist non aggressive views it was a time whem military men all wore full facel hair.  They wear beards cause Christ did but to be separate and not like the military they shaved their mustaches.  Pabably when your church came up with the natural hair thing was when the black movement started and going natural had been a sign of rebelling and returning to being african. Check on that discipline the history is probly from the "70s" 
    Mennonites teach if you do not separate yourself from the world you will more likely gravitate to it more.  Also the verses which say come out and be separate.   Its the same on make-up.  The idea that woman in our society are covering up with make up to be more attractive to men.  
     I think, my opinion,  you should understand why your church have picked these things and then if these restrictions will help you in your spiritual walk then you can use them for your own growth.  These different congregations have said they feel it is their responsibilities to set a standard to help people.  Then weaker Christians will have guidance to how to live out their walk and stronger Christians won't be a stumbling block.  
   I think its fine to have restrictions for one's congregation.  Just explain where they are based from.  They can all be supported by scripture.  For example its not having technology that is the problem with mennonites or owning a radio, its the idea you are connected to the world and more dependant on non Christians and ungodly influence has a direct route into your home and your mind.  Old order mennonites don't own cars because it is a fact that sprall takes family away and breaks up communities due to the ability to get and live farther away from each other.  I can testify from having been very close to mennonites that survival of their communities has been due to these rules.  THese rules have also protected them from many of the things that plague the rest of society like teen pregnancy, aides epidemic, loosing their young men to drugs and crime, divorce broken homes, fatherless households, homelessness and the list goes on.   If your church is trying to protect its members from being drawn into sinful ways and lifestlyes then good on them.   

  Oh yes, I own persian lambs,  the same of the ancient area of Jesus and Abraham.  Their hair is straight maybe some with a slight wave and very coarse.  Little to no frizzyness.  It hangs down.   Spins to be a strong yarn.  The babies have a deep wave but it is not fine and crimpy. That changes very early to the straighter wool.  Their skins are used for cuffs and collars but are harvested in the first few week of life.   There was another sheep from that time that had more crimp but not from that area.  So reference to Gods hair, it could have been any thing from type 1a to a 4a.


----------



## ThickHair (Apr 25, 2005)

Blossssom said:
			
		

> Natural HAIR?  Tell me you're joking!  LOL!


So men, women, babies and children have to get chemicals put on their hair?


----------



## onepraying (Apr 25, 2005)

Blossssom said:
			
		

> Natural HAIR?  Tell me you're joking!  LOL!



yeah...that's kinda backward if you ask me.

However....we sing, dance, shout, clap our hands unto the Lord...


----------



## mkh_77 (Apr 25, 2005)

Vintagecoilylocks--is that you in the avatar?  Great hair!  And, thanks for elaborating on restrictions in religion.  Your view was very informative.


----------

